# libnodave 0.8.1 und Delphi 7  wie geht das ??



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

hallo

Ich habe die neueste version von libnodave (0.8.1) geholt aber wie kann ich dass beispiel kompilieren ??

Wenn ich versuche die 'Nodavecomponet' einzubinden bekomme ich den fehler 'Nodave.dcu missing'.......Wo ist dieser unit ??


----------



## Zottel (14 Januar 2006)

Ich habe leider kein Delphi und kenne michauch weder mit den Versionen (7) noch mit den Dateierweiterungen aus. Aber ich glaube, daß der Autor der Komponente auch das Forum auf sourceforge.net mitliest.


----------



## afk (14 Januar 2006)

*Re: libnodave 0.8.1 und Delphi 7 wie geht das ??*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> Ich habe die neueste version von libnodave (0.8.1) geholt aber wie kann ich dass beispiel kompilieren ??
> 
> Wenn ich versuche die 'Nodavecomponet' einzubinden bekomme ich den fehler 'Nodave.dcu missing'.......Wo ist dieser unit ??



@Gast:
Die Unit "nodave.pas" befindet sich im Unterverzeichnis "pascal" von libnodave. 

Diese Unit ist für alle Pascal-Kompiler, nicht nur für Delphi, und wird von Zottel bereitgestellt.
Damit immer die aktuelle nodave.pas verwendet wird, habe ich sie nicht (mehr) mit ins Verzeichnis der Komponente hineinkopiert. 
Bei den 0.7.x-Versionen von libnodave gab nämlich einige Probleme, da die nodave.pas im Verzeichnis der Komponente nicht mehr zur libnodave.dll passte, was ich leider erst bei der Version 0.7.4 gemerkt habe. :shock: 



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe leider kein Delphi und kenne michauch weder mit den Versionen (7) noch mit den Dateierweiterungen aus. Aber ich glaube, daß der Autor der Komponente auch das Forum auf sourceforge.net mitliest.



@Zottel
Stimmt, mittlerweile lese ich aber auch in diesem Forum mit, nur nicht so regelmäßig, wil ich noch nicht herausgefunden habe, ob und wie ich mir neue Beiträge per Email zuschicken lassen kann (wie in den Sourceforge-Foren). :? 

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## arcis (14 Januar 2006)

*+*

Freudenstadt.

War da nicht mal die AEG Automatisierung zuhause?


----------



## afk (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: +*



			
				arcis schrieb:
			
		

> Freudenstadt.
> 
> War da nicht mal die AEG Automatisierung zuhause?


Nicht das ich wüßte. Ich glaube das war dann wohl doch eher in Frankfurt.  :wink:


----------



## arcis (15 Januar 2006)

*+*

Stimmt. Die Adresse war Seligenstadt.  

Wenn man bedenkt, was aus der AEG geworden ist, dann könnte man nur noch heulen. An der TU München kam eine ganze Professorengeneration der E-Technik Fakultät aus den Forschungslaboren der AEG. Die letzten davon gehen jetzt schön langsam in die Pension.


----------



## arcis (15 Januar 2006)

*+*

http://www.hft.ei.tum.de/php/peoDetail.php?n=russer&lang=de

Er ist einer der letzten seiner Sorte.


----------



## Luisk (18 März 2009)

*Problem bei LIBNODAVE-Installstion Delphi7*

Hallo 
ich will LIBNODAVE (-- Exchange data with Siemens PLCs) 
installieren. 
libnodave.sourceforge.net/ 

nun habe ich folgendes Problem: 

unit nodavepackage; 
interface
uses
NoDaveComponent, LazarusPackageIntf

nodavepackage bindet LazarusPackageIntf ein. 
und dort befindet sich die Compileranweisung mode 

unit LazarusPackageIntf;
{$mode objfpc}{$H+}


daraufhin bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 
"ungültige Compileranweisung mode" 
und zu: 

RegisteredPackages: TFPList; // list of PRegisteredPackage

Fehler: "undefinierter Bezeichner TFPList" 

Wer kennt sich mit LIBNODAVE aus ? 
Danke für schnelle Hilfe. 
Luis


----------

